# Notebook für World of Tanks



## Marschel7373 (13. April 2014)

*Notebook für World of Tanks*

Welcher Laptop, sollte nicht zu teuer sein, schafft es Wordl of Tanks min. in 50Fps dar zu stellen ?


----------



## Research (13. April 2014)

*AW: Notebook für World of Tanks*

Auflösung, Einstellungen?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (15. April 2014)

*AW: Notebook für World of Tanks*

was heist nicht teuer ? muss er neu sein ? geht auch gebraucht ?


----------



## Magesun (15. April 2014)

Hallo,
Habe die gleiche frage ...
WoT auf 1920-1080 , sehr hohe einstellungen , 50-60 fps , welches Geraet schaft das?
Preis bis 1100-1200 (17 zoll am besten)


----------



## ASD_588 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Notebook für World of Tanks*

50fps mit einen bezahlbaren notebook bei voll aufgedrehter grafik u. HD puhhh schwierig da wot kein richtiges multicore kann.


----------



## Magesun (16. April 2014)

Da haben Sie recht , wenns so einfach waere wurde ich nicht nachfragen)
was ist mit lenovo y510p mit gt 755m sli modus? Habe noch ein Laptop im auge , mit i5 , 2,8 ghz (dual core) , gt 750m ? Die sind zwar 15'6" aber am Ende wurde ich so eins kaufen wenns mit 50 fps geklappt haette.
Wollte vor einige Zeit ein msi gs70 kaufen (habe gehort das wot mit hohe einstellungen bei dem laptop geht) aber habe mir anders uberlegt (ein bekannte hat so ein gekauft , kurze zeit spaeter wieder verkauft weil beim spielen sehr hohe temperaturen gehabt hat)


----------



## Research (17. April 2014)

*AW: Notebook für World of Tanks*

Eher unwahrscheinlich, meines mit Intel 2670Qm und HD6990, ehemalig High-End, schafft nur mit stark reduzierten Details 60 FPS, die aber nicht konstant.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klT_5JEyC1g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oOM-MHK318

Versuchs mal damit: http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?KategorienOrder=010;020;015;010&bestellnr=XMG-P704
http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?KategorienOrder=010;020;015;007&bestellnr=XMG-P503
http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?KategorienOrder=010;020;015;020&bestellnr=XMG-P504


----------

